# Free plans!



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

My wonderful Wife came home a few days ago, with 140 pages of detailed plans, she downloaded. Had to test the company's new printer! Especially, since the service contract, pays for the ink!
Check it out.
http://greatsouthernwood.com/projects/index.aspx


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know why "service contract" in my 1st post, comes up as a link to BS?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The only link I see in your first post is the link to greatsouthern...


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Thought I was going to see something about good old Ted. :laughing:


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing Ted has is free!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Roger Newby said:


> Thought I was going to see something about good old Ted. :laughing:





gstanfield said:


> Nothing Ted has is free!


E X A C T L Y . . . . .

But then again, EVERYTHING that Ted has is free. Ted managed to get it for free and now he's trying to rip off the woodworking world with "His" plans.


----------



## razz55 (May 1, 2012)

cool...thanks pirate


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

wenziga said:


> My Favourite Season
> If you were a teardrop;In my eye, Edmonton Escort
> For fear of losing you,I would never cry Edmonton Escorts
> And if the golden sun,Should cease to shine its light, Edmonton Asian Escort
> Just one smile from you,Would make my whole world bright Edmonton Asian Escorts


*What?*


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> *What?*


 
Hey now, that's handy information in case any of us finds ourselves in downtown Edmonton in need of some companionship. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

